# Interesting Article on the darker side of Satellite TV



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Check out http://msnbc.com/news/745312.asp.

Almost a cold war feel to it.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Gosh, makes Charlie look like a nice guy.


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

Charlie Ergen IS a nice guy, believe it or not.

The issue of "smart cards" was most definitely THE deal-breaker between Charlie Ergen and Rupert Murdoch according to my sources within the industry - not merely ONE of the reasons the deal fell through. 

Interestingly, the truly ruthless nature of Mr.Murdoch is finally coming to light. I for one, am applauding. He is not one of my favorite people, to put it mildly.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

actually, when it comes to charlie and rupert, charlie is just the lesser of two evils-never confuse slickness with nice...


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

Great article!

Makes me want to root against both companies.


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *actually, when it comes to charlie and rupert, charlie is just the lesser of two evils-never confuse slickness with nice... *


Just what in the world did Charlie ever do that causes you to put him in the same "evil" category with Rupert, the Terrible?


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *actually, when it comes to charlie and rupert, charlie is just the lesser of two evils-never confuse slickness with nice... *


Well, nearly a week has gone by without any clarification from you (or anyone else) regarding the "evil" Charlie Ergen. Why? Why not? I'm holding my breath waiting to hear what you have to say on the matter.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't think that vilifying or demonizing either of these individuals is appropriate. I've probably done this sort of thing too, but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Charlie Ergen - Your basic hard-nosed businessman, if a bit on the cheap side.

Rupert Murdoch - A businessman who declares war on the competition. Rather than compete, he will use any means possible to destroy the other company. He gave up his Aussie citizenship so that he could own US media outlets.

He is truly a man without scruples OR a country.


Ergen and Hartenstein will be remembered after Murdoch is forgotten as were the robber barons of the late 19th century.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by woodman _
> *
> 
> Well, nearly a week has gone by without any clarification from you (or anyone else) regarding the "evil" Charlie Ergen. Why? Why not? I'm holding my breath waiting to hear what you have to say on the matter. *


Ask some of his dealers & you'll find out REAL FAST!!!


----------

